
Coronavirus Survey Results: 42% of Employees Drinking While Working from Home - altoidaltoid
https://www.fishbowlapp.com/insights/2020/04/20/coronavirus-survey-results-42-of-employees-drinking-while-working-from-home/
======
service_bus
42% of respondents of an app.

Looking at their app, I'm surprised their audience didnt score higher.

------
garduque
Only on conference calls after 3pm. (And if there are no conference calls I'm
not working past 3pm.) But yeah.

